
Creation and consumption - aaronbrethorst
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2017/7/13/creation-and-consumption
======
rmason
While I do believe that an awful lots of PC's will be replaced by Android
machines with keyboards and 24 inch monitors in corporate America my feeling
is that he's overstating things to make his case.

